# The official Allan Houston memorial thread:



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

"I can honestly say that we tried to give our fans 100-percent each and every night. I also thank the fans and the Knicks organization for all their support, and giving me some of the most memorable experiences of my life. I will forever be a Knick and a New Yorker.” ~Allan Houston~ aka H2O

Originally signed on July 14, 1996, Houston finished his Knicks career as the fourth leading scorer in franchise history during the regular season (11,165) and eighth leading scorer during the playoffs (1,139). Only NBA legends Patrick Ewing, Walt “Clyde” Frazier and Willis Reed scored more points during their regular season careers with the orange and blue.

On May 16, 1999, the Louisville, KY-native authored one of the most memorable shots in club history with a game-winning runner at Miami in the closing seconds of Game Five in the first round of the 1999 NBA Playoffs. After defeating the Heat, the Knicks went on to defeat the Atlanta Hawks in the conference semifinals and Indiana Pacers in the conference finals to make their first NBA Finals appearance since 1994.

As impressive as his court-heroics were, Houston’s generosity off the court in the New York metropolitan area will be perhaps his greatest legacy. The list of monetary donations and personal appearances that he has made to support events over the past nine years is beyond compare. The Allan Houston Foundation’s current effort to bring a Life Enrichment Center to Harlem will benefit the entire metropolitan area for years to come.

“My professional goal is to help the Knicks win an NBA championship,” Houston once said, “but I also have a life purpose – to assist in impacting the lives of others in a positive way. God has overwhelmed me with blessings and I am led to share them others.”

As recently as last month, Houston joined other NBA and WNBA players in Hattiesburg, Biloxi and Gulfport, MS to deliver 20 tractor trailers loaded with supplies as part of Operation Rebound to aid the victims of Hurricane Katrina. His year-round efforts in the area included: Father Knows Best Basketball Retreat, Allan’s Courtside Classroom, My Teacher Is My Hero and Allan’s Hometown Heroes, benefiting young people of all kinds and their parents/mentors. For six straight years, his work saw him recognized as one of The Sporting News’ “Good Guys In Sports.” 
~knicks.com~


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

New York Knicks' Allan Houston stands with his wife Tamara, his daughter Remie and son Allan, III after a a news conference to announce his retirement in Greenburgh, N.Y., Monday, Oct. 17, 2005. Houston, unable to recover from knee injuries that kept him out much of the last two seasons, was one of the NBA's best outside shooters.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)




----------

